# Développement sur Xcode



## skenza (19 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,


j'ai un souci sur mon développement iOS. je débute tout juste et je ne comprend le but de la fonction *didSelectRowAtIndexPath*
De plus j'ai l'erreur que j'ai joint en image et je ne sais pas quoi faire((confused:





```
- (void)tableView:(UITableView *)tableView didSelectRowAtIndexPath:(NSIndexPath *)indexPath
{

    NSInteger row= indexPath.row;
    UIViewController <SubstituableDetailViewController> *detailViewController= nil;
    if(row==1){
        ActualitesViewController *newDetailViewController=[[ActualitesViewController alloc] initWithNibName:@"ActualitesViewController" bundle:nil];
        detailViewController= newDetailViewController;
        self.detailType= ActualitesDetailType;
    }else if(row==2){
        VideosViewController *newDetailViewController=[[VideosViewController alloc] initWithNibName:@"VideosTableCells" bundle:nil];
        detailViewController= newDetailViewController;
        self.detailType= VideosDetailType;

    }else {
        return;
    }
    
    NSArray *viewControllers= [[NSArray alloc] initWithObjects:self.navigationController,detailViewController, nil];
    self.splitViewController.viewControllers= viewControllers;
    
    if(self.popover1Controller !=nil){
        [self.popover1Controller dismissPopoverAnimated:YES];
    }
    
    if(self.rootPopoverItem !=nil){
        [detailViewController showPopoverButtonItem:self.rootPopoverItem];
    }
}
```


----------



## Larme (19 Juillet 2012)

As-tu testé les Samples d'Apple ?
Tu peux y rajouter des _NSLog_s à droite et à gauche pour comprendre un peu comment ça marche.


----------



## skenza (19 Juillet 2012)

Quest ce que des "Samples" et des "NSlogs"???


----------



## Larme (19 Juillet 2012)

_NSLog_, c'est un peu comme un _printf_ en _C_.
C'est un message qui s'inscrira dans la sortie Standard.
Quand tu lances l'applications, sur la colonne de gauche, t'as un icône avec une bulle...
Si tu écris _NSLog(@"Hello")_ dans ton code, il affichera _Hello_...
Tu peux donc utiliser ça dans tes fonction pour savoir quand ça passe dans telle fonction, dans telle boucle etc.
J'utilise régulièrement ça sur les samples pour comprendre l'enchaînement des fonctions. Ça me sert de points de repère.

Sample : Exemple de code d'Apple.
Dans l'_Organizer_, _Documentation_, cherche _UITableView_, et en bah devraient t'être indiqué des exemples de code que tu peux tester.


----------



## skenza (19 Juillet 2012)

Pourriez vous m'indiquer l'utilité de la classe AppDelegate s'il vous plait??


----------



## Larme (19 Juillet 2012)

Regarde les fonctions qui sont dedans (enfin dans le .m) : _didEnterBackground_ (à quelquechose près), etc.
Tu comprendras peut-être plus son utilité.


----------



## skenza (19 Juillet 2012)

Elle permet de restaurer l'application si elle plante d'un coup??


----------



## Nyx0uf (20 Juillet 2012)

Sinon, tu commences par apprendre le C et l'Obj-C. Parce que bon tes questions....

Voilà, y a plus qu'à attendre tatouille.


----------



## skenza (20 Juillet 2012)

Je trouve ton comportement irrespectueux Mr le pro de l'objectif C.

Et pour infos, les forums sont fait pour l'entraide alors si tu es là pour critiquer je pense que ce forum peut largement se passer de tes services.


----------



## Nyx0uf (20 Juillet 2012)

skenza a dit:


> Je trouve ton comportement irrespectueux Mr le pro de l'objectif C.
> 
> Et pour infos, les forums sont fait pour l'entraide alors si tu es là pour critiquer je pense que ce forum peut largement se passer de tes services.



Non je ne suis pas pro de L'OBJECTIF-C.



> Quest ce que des "Samples" et des "NSlogs"???



Ensuite, vu le niveau de tes questions il est clair que tu n'as strictement aucune bases, donc plutôt que de poser des questions de ce type, pourquoi t'achèterais pas un bouquin, ou lire de la doc ? Regarde j'ai même épinglé un topic avec tout plein de liens :

http://forums.macg.co/developpement-sur-mac/ressources-pour-developper-454092.html

Là on est pas dans l'entraide, on est dans l'apprentissage en partant de 0, et ces forums ne sont pas là pour ça, parce que ton seul problème c'est le manque total de connaissances en programmation.


----------



## skenza (20 Juillet 2012)

Tu peux savoir aussi que tu n'est pas forcé de répondre à des questions qui ne sont pas de ton niveau Mr le pro.

Je pourrais tout à fait me passer de ton aide et je pense qu'il y'a d'autres personnes bien plus aimables et moins aigris que toi.
J'espère que tout va s'arranger pour toi dans ta vie et que tu deviendras un peu moins frustré.
Courage!!


----------



## Lio70 (21 Juillet 2012)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Voilà, y a plus qu'à attendre tatouille.


Il ne devrait pas tarder. Pendant ce temps-la, j'apprete le body bag.

Et a notre débutant: il ne faut pas le prendre mal mais ce forum n'est pas un cours d'initiation. C'est un forum d'entraide pour ceux qui ont deja la connaissance pour produire quelque chose mais se heurtent a un problème. Pour les debutants en programmation, il y a en effet une liste de references postee en haut du forum, a consulter pour la prise en main du langage, des outils et des methodes. Potasse d'abord cela afin de comprendre le cadre, lance-toi dans un programme et si tu sèches sur quelque chose, alors viens poser une question. Mais ne nous demande pas de te faire la lecture d'une intro a la programmation parce que tu ne veux pas tourner les pages toi-même...


----------



## tatouille (21 Juillet 2012)

JE ME SUIS ABSTENU BUT AS YOU MUST BE YOUR OWN DELEGATE, HERE WE GO  

HEY MISTA LE BRANTAMOUILLE DE KOUILLE DE NIOUB ECOUTE CE QUE LES GRANDS TE DISENT C'EST POUR TON BIEN

C'EST COMME A LA MAISON QUAND LE PATERNEL TE DIT DE LA FERMER ET DE MANGER TA SOUPE EN SILENCE ET ARRETE DE PETER EN PUBLIC CA PUE  :love:

J'ai jamais tué de nioubs
Ou alors y a longtemps
Ou bien j'ai oublié
Ou ils sentaient pas bon

la balle est dans ton camp nioub, soit tu te nettoies le kuku, soit c'est la cave, JAH RASTAFARI


----------



## ntx (21 Juillet 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> HEY MISTA LE BRANTAMOUILLE DE KOUILLE DE NIOUB ECOUTE CE QUE LES GRANDS TE DISENT C'EST POUR TON BIEN


Pas terrible le jaune, on a du mal à lire ta prose 

Ps : sur fond gris, c'est tout de suite mieux


----------



## boninmi (22 Juillet 2012)

skenza a dit:


> les forums sont fait pour l'entraide


Aide toi et le ciel t'aidera.


----------



## iDanGener (24 Juillet 2012)

skenza a dit:


> Tu peux savoir aussi que tu n'est pas forcé de répondre à des questions qui ne sont pas de ton niveau Mr le pro.
> 
> Je pourrais tout à fait me passer de ton aide et je pense qu'il y'a d'autres personnes bien plus aimables et moins aigris que toi.
> J'espère que tout va s'arranger pour toi dans ta vie et que tu deviendras un peu moins frustré.
> Courage!!



Bonjour Skenza,

Quelques personnes ici ont décidé que seules les questions d'un certain niveau étaient permises. Par conséquent les gens désertent le forum. Même ceux qui avaient de l'allure et répondaient aux nouveaux sont partis ou viennent moins fréquemment.

J'ai subi ce que tu subis il y a quelques mois et je vois que les choses n'ont pas changées. J'avais même rapporté à un «modérateur» le problème et malheureusement je suis tombé sur Nyxouf, émule inconditionnelle de l'asocial Tatouille, qui à rapporté -- signe d'un grand professionnalisme -- le contenu de ma plainte sur le forum. 

Ce Tatouille, que les carences de sa vie sexuelle (son avatar explique cela) ont rendu aigri, a décidé de se faire un semblant de vie ici et de se défouler sur les autres. Bref «ne le prends pas personnel» comme on dit au Québec 

En fait, tu peux faire une certaine analogie entre le climat qu'il y a dans ce forum-ci et celui que l'on retrouve dans certains film de Tarantino dont les personnages débiles et consanguins pourraient avantageusement se comparer aux 3-4 individus qui se prennent pour d'autres ici.

Bonne chance dans ton apprentissage de Objective C. Tu auras plus de chance ailleurs qu'ici pour tes questions, mais la plupart des sites bien tenus (par de vrais modérateurs) concernant objective-C sont en anglais.

Daniel


----------



## tatouille (24 Juillet 2012)

Non, ce genre de question a besoin d'un travail personnel en amont qui doit être fait et personne ne peut le faire à ta place, comprendre la notion de callback et comment est articulé cocoa (MVC et OOP) répondent facilement à cette question, si vous ne transpirez pas, vous n'êtes pas fait pour programmer. Ceci n'est pas une question de programmation, ça n'aborde aucun sujet de programmation, mais plutôt des lacunes, des bases que ledit posteur doit acquérir en transpirant tout seul.

Et pour te dire les autres sites sont pareils, mon petit lapin en sucre vient sur la liste de discussions cxx et tu verras que ça tartine plus dur, et c'est entre vieux. C'est marrant le gnangnan peigne-cul essaie toujours de te faire croire à ses clowneries, on les fréquente tous ses autres forums et ceux qui sont intéressants, sont ceux où les gens tartinent les kids qui ne sont pas capables de se sortir les doigts du cul.

Tu es le type d'empoisonneur traine savate qui ne comprend pas qu'il est le problème, quand tu auras compris ce simple fais, peut-être qu'un jour tu seras capable de programmer jusqu'à ce jour, rien nada, et ne parle donc pas de sex toi qui n'a jamais rien vu. Et je dirais que dans ta grande leçon Tarantinonesque tu es le personnage débile qui se prend pour ce qu'il ne saura jamais.

IDanGener si tu n'es pas capable de dépasser une bashing partie, c'est un sport national chez les devs et ici on aime bien s'amuser, aussi et ne reporte pas les autres quand ils déconnent même si l'option est offerte, je pense que l'on est un peu plus mature que cela même si on s'amuse comme des gamins, toi tu ne vois les choses que par le filtre de ton écran, ça résume ta betise.

Et generalement quand un peigne zizi sort le mot professionnalisme alors que le dit n'a jamais rien fait de sa vie, il ne sait meme pas ce que les mots effort et travail veulent dire, ca nous enerve un peu et on tape encore plus fort contre les anes de ton espèce, ansi la nature est bien faite vous ne comprenez que la carotte ou le bâton.

PS: iDanGener si tu ne sens pas bien ici personne ne te retient, tu es l'emmerdeur.

et je suis tombé sur Nyxouf, émule inconditionnelle de l'asocial Tatouille je crois je vais la garder pour ma prochaine signature et non pas par fierté ou quelques vérités et vanités que tu aimes a nous preter, mais juste pour faire gouter aux forums ta connerie abyssale.

si par etre social tu insinues, se forcer a supporter la diaré verbale des imbeciles de ton espece, tu peux meme ajouter le mot racisme, et oui je ne fais pas dans le social, les assistés et autres moux de la nouille ne m'interessent guere, j'assume pleinement, je suis meme pour qu'on leur coupe les allocs, comme cela ils arreteront de nous faire chier sur internet. oui je me fou de ta gueule bibifucked et il y a matiere.


----------



## Larme (24 Juillet 2012)

Bon, je vais tâcher d'expliquer un peu plus zentiment...

Les forums de MacGé sont essentiellement basés sur le Mac.
Le forum de développement sur Mac n'est en aucun cas le SiteDuZero où je ne sais quel autre site de développement de A à Z. Il y a des bases à apprendre, et tu verras qu'ici, il n'y a pas de tutoriaux à proprement dit.
Cependant, des personnes s'y connaissant passe régulièrement sur le forum. Ils peuvent donner un coup de main, et heureusement pour les utilisateurs, mais uniquement sur des points précis et pour des personnes ayant déjà fait un minimum de recherche et ayant un minimum d'apprentissage derrière eux.

La programmation demande des efforts et pas mal de recherche, de tests, etc. En bref, si vous n'en chiez pas à un moment donné, soit vous ne savez pas programmer, autre que recopier des lignes de codes, soit vous êtes un génie. Mais bon, en général vous n'êtes pas un génie. Perso, j'suis bientôt diplômé d'une école d'ingénieur, et ça demande quand même un Bac +5 ce machin-là, ou au moins un tremplin (je pense notamment au DUT/BTS) avec un Bac +2 et de l'envie derrière de _continuer_ d'apprendre.

Alors oui, je sens que vous allez dire que vous ne voulez pas être professionnel, vous faites ça pour le plaisir, mais vous pensez que le gars dont le hobby est de collectionner les pins ne se fait pas chier de temps en temps pour trouver les plus rares ? Que le gars qui fait du modélisme ou du JdR ne galérait pas au départ ?
Et à moins d'avoir un talent particulier, il faut apprendre tout de A à Z. Et là, on te renvoie à des sites comme le SiteDuZéro ou autre, où là, il y a des tutos pour les noobs (même si les bouquins, c'est bien aussi). Parce que sérieusement, s'attaquer à du _didSelectRowAtIndexPath_ sans savoir ce qu'est un _NSLog_... Il va falloir potasser un peu là...
Personnellement, j'arrive à me démerder, mais rien de bien complexe pour l'instant. Et il ne se passe pas une seule journée sans au moins une galère...

En bref, le développement, c'est complexe.


----------



## Lio70 (24 Juillet 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> et je suis tombé sur Nyxouf, émule inconditionnelle de l'asocial Tatouille je crois je vais la garder pour ma prochaine signature et non pas par fierté ou quelques vérités et vanités que tu aimes a nous preter, mais juste pour faire gouter aux forums ta connerie abyssale..


Je preferais ton ancienne signature "Le nioube ceci, le nioube cela, le nioube a toujours raison, le nioube te denoncera aux autorites... etc...". Tu devrais la remettre.


tatouille a dit:


> et oui je ne fais pas dans le social, les assistés et autres moux de la nouille ne m'interessent guere, j'assume pleinement, je suis meme pour qu'on leur coupe les allocs, comme cela ils arreteront de nous faire chier sur internet.


D'ailleurs Apple l'a tres bien compris et a invente ARC (Automatic Retain Count) et les allocs ne sont plus necessaires.

Oui je sors


----------



## Nyx0uf (25 Juillet 2012)

Grâce à ce topic j'ai mis-à-jour ma signature, comme quoi ça a du bon


----------



## Eaglelouk (25 Juillet 2012)

Ce topic m'excite.


----------



## skenza (29 Juillet 2012)

Il existe des sites spécialisés pour les personnes en manque d'affectation et en quête de tendresse. Je ne pense pas que ce site soit le lieu pour faire partager aux gens la frustration sexuelle de certains.....
N'est ce pas tatouille (au passage ton pseudo en dit déjà long sur ta frustration )

Courage!!! il n'y a plus qu'à utiliser un moteur de recherche et hop! tu tombera sur des sites qui te calmeront ton côté aigri.
J'espère que tu n'a pas d'enfant et que tu ne projette pas d'en avoir car quel bel exemple que d'avoir un parent de la sorte (je les plaint).

Il faut vraiment que tu prenne ta vie en main 

Je peux te conseiller également des séances pour une thérapie de sexe (réservée aux personnes frustrées de cette pratique) 

hasta la vista et vive la frustation


----------



## boninmi (29 Juillet 2012)

C'est bien, c'est bien. Tu es dans le vif du sujet, en somme. Et c'est toi qui as le dernier mot, hein, sinon tu n'es plus sûr de toi, pas vrai ?


----------



## skenza (29 Juillet 2012)

Il me semble que tu as des soucis de compréhension boninmi car sinon tu aurais vu que ce post ne t'étais pas adressé.


----------



## boninmi (29 Juillet 2012)

As-tu toi même compris que tu postes sur un forum, et que par définition ton post s'adresse à tous les intervenants sur ce forum ?


----------



## skenza (29 Juillet 2012)

skenza a dit:


> Il existe des sites spécialisés pour les personnes en manque d'affectation et en quête de tendresse. Je ne pense pas que ce site soit le lieu pour faire partager aux gens la frustration sexuelle de certains.....
> *N'est ce pas tatouille (au passage ton pseudo en dit déjà long sur ta frustration )*
> 
> Courage!!! il n'y a plus qu'à utiliser un moteur de recherche et hop! tu tombera sur des sites qui te calmeront ton côté aigri.
> ...




après je peux pas t'apprendre à lire.....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h49 ----------

Ou peut être as tu que ça à faire aujourd'hui de répondre à des choses qui ne te concerne pas...
Tu sais on peut trouver de chouettes occupations le dimanche...si on a des amis....


----------



## Rez2a (29 Juillet 2012)

Sinon tu peux passer outre tout ça et bosser dans ton coin puisque ce n'est pas ici que tu trouveras les réponses au type de questions que tu as posées, plutôt que perdre ton temps à faire des réponses faussement cassantes à base de "" et "" (rien de plus désagréable à lire que ça, sérieux...).

Certes  NyxOuf et tatouille sont peut-être pas les types les plus diplomatiques qui existent (m'enfin c'est un trait commun à la plupart des dévs...), mais les réponses que tu cherchais tu les as eues dans les deux premiers posts de NyxOuf : apprends les bases, et lis les tutos/bouquins qui te sont conseillés dans le thread épinglé.


----------



## skenza (29 Juillet 2012)

Mes réponses je lai ai eues puisque jai terminé mon application

Si j'ai pris la peine de poster ce que j'ai posté c'est uniquement dans le but d'aider les personnes égarées dans ce bas monde à retrouver une vie...


----------



## FlnY (29 Juillet 2012)

Si tu as fini ton application tu dois bien maîtriser Xcode . 

A ce sujet j'ai une question, il se trouve que j'ai deux Xcode qui se lance 4.2.1 qui me demande que lion soit installer et apres j'ai la version 3.2.6 qui comporte une interface pour creer mes projets et pouvoir les lancer avec le bouton 'run'.

J'aimerai savoir savoir comment faire pour utiliser l'interface de Xcode par défaut ?


----------



## tatouille (29 Juillet 2012)

skenza a dit:


> Il me semble que tu as des soucis de compréhension boninmi car sinon tu aurais vu que ce post ne t'étais pas adressé.



je pense que c'est toi brantacouille qui a du mal a te regarder dans un miroir. n'essaye point de parler de sexe, comme ton mauvais ami de providence c'est ridicule pour un puceau et ado crotte de nez, bon peut on sortir du pipi caca, je sais le nioub est scato et maso  mais a la fin c'est fatiguant.


----------



## Nyx0uf (30 Juillet 2012)

Rez2a a dit:


> Certes  NyxOuf et tatouille sont peut-être pas les types les plus diplomatiques qui existent (m'enfin c'est un trait commun à la plupart des dévs...), mais les réponses que tu cherchais tu les as eues dans les deux premiers posts de NyxOuf : apprends les bases, et lis les tutos/bouquins qui te sont conseillés dans le thread épinglé.



C'est dur d'être diplomate avec des énergumènes pareils quand même 

Et c'est Nyx0uf, pas NyxOuf 



> Mes réponses je lai ai eues puisque jai terminé mon application



Passer de "c'est quoi NSLog" à "j'ai terminé mon application" en 1 semaine, c'est bluffant.
Tu devrais penser à changer de boulot.



> Si j'ai pris la peine de poster ce que j'ai posté c'est uniquement dans le but d'aider les personnes égarées dans ce bas monde à retrouver une vie..



On se demande qui est le plus égaré dans la vie en lisant ça.


----------



## tatouille (30 Juillet 2012)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> On se demande qui est le plus égaré dans la vie en lisant ça.



tu veux dire que t'es flutioproof


----------

